# Coleman Ultimate Extreme Wheeled Cooler 47 Litre - Sale $139



## phantom (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi, 
Guys thought you may be interested in a good price on a great esky.
The Kangaroo Tent City don't seem to offer this, from there stores, but it is on there online shopping. I have placed order but have not heard back to date, I assume online is not considered big business at this time.

Link to add

http://www.kangarootentcity.com.au/welcome/page33.php

This range has double wall thickness in both the body and the lid. Injected with refridgeration grade insulation, ice has been tested to last for 6-8 days. Great to keep those big catches when away for the weekend. Its not the biggest unit but the price is very good.

Kind Regards,

Phantom (Eric)


----------

